# Qatar mall fire



## cda (May 28, 2012)

Anyone been to Qatar lately??

Sprinklers or no sprinklers???

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47591317/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/

updated 5/28/2012 2:10:37 PM ET

Fire in upscale Qatar mall kills 19, including 13 children

Reuters

DOHA, Qatar — At least 19 foreigners, including 13 children, were killed in a fire that ripped through an upscale shopping mall in Qatar on Monday, the country's interior ministry said.

Four of the dead children were Spanish, diplomatic sources in Madrid said.

In was not immediately clear what caused the blaze at the Villagio Mall in Doha's west end and Qatar's interior ministry said an investigation was under way.

"There don't seem to have been any fire alarms or sprinklers at the mall," a relative of a 2-year-old child who died in the fire told Reuters, speaking by phone from Qatar's Hamad hospital.

Stringer*/*Reuters

Firefighters work to put out a fire at the Villagio Mall.

Smoke was seen billowing from the mall, which was evacuated. Ambulances and police vehicles blocked entry to the complex.

A ministry official told journalists none of the dead were Qataris. Four of the dead adults were teachers and the other two were civil defense personnel, the official said. Seventeen people were also wounded, including four children, the official added.

Opened 2006

http://www.villaggioqatar.com/index.php/about/the-story-of-villaggio

This says malfunctioning sprinklers;;;

http://www.chron.com/news/article/Qatar-says-13-children-among-dead-in-mall-fire-3579495.php?cmpid=twitter


----------



## mark handler (May 28, 2012)

"Sprinklers ? We don't need no stinkin' Sprinklers !"


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 28, 2012)

Sheik Abdullah said all buildings in the country abide by safety requirements, but a special committee will nonetheless be set up to monitor building safety standards.

Little late now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brudgers (May 28, 2012)

ICC brags about Qatar: http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/Documents/factssheet.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 28, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> ICC brags about Qatar: http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/Documents/factssheet.pdf


The I-codes require Sprinklers in those occupancies, looks like the locals knew better and omited the Sprinkler requirements


----------



## conarb (May 29, 2012)

Why is it that when buildings without sprinklers burn the fire officials say that sprinklers would have saved lives, yet when they burn with sprinklers and people die they always say "the sprinklers malfunctioned?



> Thick smoke and heat hindered rescue efforts, as did a lack of floor  plans and malfunctioning sprinkler systems, the ministry said on Twitter¹


Maye they should have read that How To article about cleaning their sprinkler heads?

¹ http://www.chron.com/news/article/Qatar-says-13-children-among-dead-in-mall-fire-3579495.php?cmpid=twitter


----------



## cda (May 29, 2012)

""""""""""malfunctioning sprinkler systems,"""""""""

as in not installed???

not installed correctly??

as in shut off???

do you have the stats of people killed in a sprinkled building??

do you have the stats of how many heads normally activate to control a fire???


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> Thick smoke and heat hindered rescue efforts, as did a lack of floor plans and malfunctioning sprinkler systems, the ministry said on Twitter¹
> 
> ¹ http://www.chron.com/news/article/Qa...?cmpid=twitter


Conflicting information



> "There don't seem to have been any fire alarms or sprinklers at the mall," http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47591317/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2012)

villaggio mall qatar

I don't see any sprinklers....Doesn't mean they don't have any, but  I don't see any sprinklers....


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2012)

Malfunctioning sprinkler systems, my A**


----------



## brudgers (May 29, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The I-codes require Sprinklers in those occupancies, looks like the locals knew better and omited the Sprinkler requirements


  I think its more a case of Qatar omitting the I-Codes.   The ICC used to do this with Florida back when the FBC was based on SBC.

  Since SBC was merged into IBC, Florida was using IBC.


----------



## fireguy (May 29, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> villaggio mall qatar
> 
> I don't see any sprinklers....Doesn't mean they don't have any, but  I don't see any sprinklers....


Maybe they spent the sprinkler budget on that really fancy  water tank


----------



## Coug Dad (May 29, 2012)

I've recently been to several malls in Bahrain and Cairo, Egypt.  All were fully sprinklered.  One of them had airport type security (bag xray and walk through metal detectors) to get in.


----------



## cda (May 29, 2012)

maybe performance based design?????????????


----------



## cda (May 30, 2012)

so why don't we arrest owners in the US, like other countries do???

where's Hammurabi when you need him??????????

http://villaggioqatar.com/images/Press-kit/Villaggio-Map.pdf


----------



## cda (May 30, 2012)

Villaggio mall  anyone have a guess what the construcion type was?????

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=4643006244062188&id=1c17deed8d4ea3a8c458aafbc6b73102


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 30, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Villaggio mall anyone have a guess what the construcion type was?????http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=4643006244062188&id=1c17deed8d4ea3a8c458aafbc6b73102


IIIB rating 0-0-0


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2012)

[F] 903.2.7 Group M.

An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout buildings containing a Group M occupancy where *one *of the following conditions exists:

1. A Group M fire area exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2). * YES *

2. A Group M fire area is located more than three stories above grade plane. *UNKNOWN*

3. The combined area of all Group M fire areas on all floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 24,000 square feet (2230 m2). * YES *

4. A Group M occupancy used for the display and sale of upholstered furniture or mattresses exceeds 5,000 square feet (464 m2).*UNKNOWN*

[F] 402.5 Automatic sprinkler system.

Covered and open mall buildings and buildings connected shall be protected throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, which shall comply with the all of the following:

1. The automatic sprinkler system shall be complete and operative throughout occupied space in the mall building prior to occupancy of any of the tenant spaces. Unoccupied tenant spaces shall be similarly protected unless provided with approved alternative protection. *UNKNOWN*

2. Sprinkler protection for the mall of a covered mall building shall be independent from that provided for tenant spaces or anchor buildings.*UNKNOWN*

3. Sprinkler protection for the tenant spaces of an open mall building shall be independent from that provided for anchor buildings.*UNKNOWN*

4. Sprinkler protection shall be provided beneath exterior circulation balconies located adjacent to an open mall.*UNKNOWN*

5. Where tenant spaces are supplied by the same system, they shall be independently controlled.

*UNKNOWN*


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2012)

....The daughter of a Qatar government minister is among five people arrested over the fire in a Doha mall which killed 19 people...

Those arrested include the owner of the Villaggio Mall ....

http://www.skynews.com.au/topstories/article.aspx?id=755671&vId=3288090&cId=Top%20Stories&play=true


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 13, 2012)

From  today:



> *'Electric fault' started deadly Qatar fire**Investigation into shopping centre blaze, which left 19 people dead, finds major safety and emergency response flaws.*
> 
> An initial investigation into a fire at a shopping centre in Qatar which left 19 dead, including 13 children, has concluded that the blaze was started by an electricity problem with a faulty spotlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2012)

Boy same problem round the world

"""Among them would be a review of regulations governing the activities of baby care facilities, which allows nurseries to register under different names, such as activity centres.""""

Nah it's not a day care, they just have fun here

And is a water cannon a fire extinguisher or fire spinkler system????


----------



## conarb (Jun 14, 2012)

> The fire was "due to a faulty electrical wiring in a fluorescent light,"  a statement by the committee said, explaining that the plastic  components of the lighting fixture caught fire which rapidly spread as  smoke spread to the adjacent nursery.


So why is plastic allowed in lighting systems?


----------



## Frank (Jun 14, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> So why is plastic allowed in lighting systems?


Plastics are typically electrically nonconductive and shatterproof.

It would be hard to build one without using plastic or rubber insulation on the wiring etc.


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2012)

So why is plastic allowed in lighting systems

It all started with mrs. Robinson!!!!

Should have invested in plastic back than

Mr. McGuire: I want to say one word to you. Just one word.

Benjamin: Yes, sir.

Mr. McGuire: Are you listening?

Benjamin: Yes, I am.

Mr. McGuire: Plastics.

Benjamin: Exactly how do you mean?

Mr. McGuire: There's a great future in plastics. Think about it. Will you think about it?


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2012)

And is a water cannon a fire extinguisher or fire spinkler system????

Did the building have sprinklers through out???


----------

